# Some press coverage- Los Angeles Magazine



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2012)

We got a short writeup in LAMAG this month...


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats! Thats awesome.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks... we're pretty excited


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2012)

Our first magazine coverage.... i think this article is super cute and nice :bliss:


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 24, 2012)

Agreed, Its a neat write up!

I love the :bliss:


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 24, 2012)

Great write up. Enough snobbery, and realism to shine through.

Gratz!!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2012)

Excellent! Way to go!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 25, 2012)

I like it, congrats!


----------



## markenki (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations Sara and Jon!!


----------



## steeley (Oct 25, 2012)

About time!
Well done Jon and Sara .


----------



## echerub (Oct 25, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2012)

we framed it (we, meaning Jon's Mom)! btw, i initially typed "flame" - glad i had a second thought about it and googled it to make sure.


----------



## bikehunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Nifty!!! Congrats.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 20, 2012)

lol flamed it.:flame:


----------



## jayhay (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice write up. Well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## jmforge (Dec 4, 2012)

Very cool, although the "light and brittle" part made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2012)

"Super cute" Well done Sara and Jon!


----------



## AMP01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Jon and Sara !!! That is just Awesome : )


----------

